# Panerai wrist size



## prerid

Any Panerai owners having a wrist size of around 6.0-6.25 inches and wearing a 44mm Panerai. If yes, do post some pics of the watch on your wrist. I am curious to see if it looks ok or whether it looks big.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## meliaser

My wrist isn't much bigger than that. It's 6.5. I love the size. WUS won't allow me to attach pics right now for some reason. Best way to know for sure if to go try one on yourself.


----------



## roguehog

6.25"


----------



## Willith

I have ~8" wrist:


----------



## ePanerai12

6.18'' Here....

My initial thoughts on PAM were just like yours which led me to a R. Submariner 3 years ago over a 111. fast forward to 2011, and the Sub is f***n out and the PAM is F****n in. (Kenny Powers)

Dont doubt you choice in 44mm Panerai for small wrists. 

But, food for thought, the first pic below is of my recently departed 312. The 2nd is my 000. The 1950's case, while still 44mm, lays very differently on the wrist and has much more heft to it than the Luminor case. I greatly recommend the Luminor case over the 1950's for small wrists. But get what you like! just my toosense. Both look great but do wear very differently. I sold the 312 for this very reason.


----------



## SomethingReallyCool

As ePanerai12 said, the 1950s case does appear bigger......I tried a 312 & it didn't work for me (6.75 wrist), whereas the 111 sat much better. Try them all (just for the fun!), but definitely try the standard Luminor case if you don't like the 1950s one.


----------



## prerid

my wrist looks identical to the last pic. i too have a 6.20 wrist. had doubts and now finally got a pam111. yes the 1950 case is slightly larger in appearance. thanks friends. now i too am a happy owner of the pam111. and a satisfied one too.


----------



## prerid

are you using the small rubber strap or the normal size. the normal does not fit me


----------



## jooboy

My wrist is right around 7" so can't help you with wristshots. I have noticed, though, that my wrist cross-section is more oval than round, so there is more of a flat surface area for the watch to sit on. Not sure how other guys' wrists are, but I think it makes the 1950 case sit a little better for me. Good luck!


----------



## ePanerai12

prerid said:


> are you using the small rubber strap or the normal size. the normal does not fit me


Interesting that you brought this up...... As since we have similar wrists, the OEM 115/75 straps are a pain in the ass for me. From the jewelers case, the 2nd to last hole is too loose and the last hole is too tight. I use the 2nd to last hole on the strap on the OEM calf leather after I have done my own little leather treatment process (similar to breaking in a baseball glove).

I assume this is what you are saying by "doesnt fit", perhaps the 2nd hole is too loose or your desired hole produces too much tail. Either way, try my leather treatment process. I do it to all my OEM pam straps. Ill list it below, but please note, it will change your OEM overall look and you can "ruin" the OEM look of the strap if not done right. But like most leather, it can shrink it, so thats what i do. It also makes the leather much softer and more pliable; instantly changing the comfort aspect as well as the fit. By doing this process, the biggest gain that you will feel is the pliability and comfort, but you will also shave a mm or two off the overall length of while somehow preserving the width and thickness. It will make that "just too loose hole" fit right. Try it, if you F up the strap, so what, get a custom 110/60 from a good strapmaker and call it a day.

*ePanerai12's Leather Treatment Process (I am not bill nye mind you)*
1.) Take strap off the watch and remove the buckle but leave the tubes in (this is the most important step b-))
2.) fill a glass or cup with hot water and dish soap. 
3.) submerge the entier strap and let it soak for 45mins. The water should be cold by then
4.) Rinse the strap of with warm water and clean it by brusing with soap and a toothbrush
5.) Rinse it again to make sure you get all the soap off, this time in cold water.
6.) Wipe the surface water off (the strap itself will be water logged)
7.) Lay the strap out flat, with the inside facing up and blow dry it with blow dryer on high heat
8.) turn the strap over from time to time like your flipping chicken to get both sides nice and dry, but concentrate the majority of the drying to the inside part, this will make the strap curl up the right way and avoid wrinkles or cracks on the outside part, the part thats visible to you while on the wrist.
9.) drying takes a while, usually 10-15mins, so dont blow up the hair dryer or trip a circuit breaker.
10.) take 30 seconds every 5 mins during drying and roll the strap as it would lay on the wrist to make it pliable. it will feel like heaven at this point. Do not twist it or it will make wrinkles. Just roll it 
11.) switch the drying to high cool for 5 mins so the strap will cool down, when done (total drying time aobut 20mins) it will still feel a tad damp, this is ok.
12.) bend it in the direction that it lays on the wrist while applying a leather conditioner to both sides. Pick up any leather cream for car leather at a pep boys or whatever.
13.) do this until the strap feels "right" and conditioned. wipe off excess cream
14.) re-attach the buckle, reattach the strap to the watch and sleep with it on your wrist.
15.) By morning, you'll have a fitted and pliable OEM strap thats molded to you wrist. VOILA

-You may notice even the next morning that the strap may feel a slightly damp (due to the conditioner) and even a tad wider and thicker, this is a good thing. This positions of the strap during drying must be followed in order for it to shrink lengthwise but not the widthwise. Again I am no scientist, but it works. Ive done it 5 times or so to OEM straps and measurements back up my process.

48 hours later it should be bone dry.

*Dont do...*
-When the strap is cooling or you done drying, do not bend it "against the grain" or you will cause permanent creases on the outside and it'll look poor. My first OEM gold calf leather (the one you have) i did this to and it looked like very rustic when done, although I wear that one the most now!!!! its got much character.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jacksonian

As jooboy said, people have different shaped wrists. Some guys have a really big circumference wrist size, but may not actually have any larger flat lug to lug wrist area for a watch. My wrist is 7" and it's fairly flat, as in not very thick. Here are some pics of my different sizes on my wrist.

44mm on 7"

































47mm on 7"

























60mm on 7"


----------



## jooboy

jacksonian said:


> As jooboy said, people have different shaped wrists. Some guys have a really big circumference wrist size, but may not actually have any larger flat lug to lug wrist area for a watch. My wrist is 7" and it's fairly flat, as in not very thick. Here are some pics of my different sizes on my wrist.


Wow, looks like a pretty big difference even between 44mm and 47mm!


----------



## jacksonian

On my wrist, the 47mm fits perfectly with the lug to lug width being exactly the same as my wrist width. So the 44mm's feel a little off to me since they don't fill up the space.


----------



## prerid

wow. thanks for the pics. it looks pretty good on your wrists. the 47 is a bit too big.


----------



## Dr. Robert

I have smaller wrists......somewhere above 61/2" & below 6 3/4".......I went for the 40mm Officine Panerai Luminor Marina.
It's plenty big & thick for me!
Pic is weird as the close-up shot w/ a point & shoot camera makes watches look huge!:-d


----------



## GX9901

My wrist size is about 6.5". It appears to have a bit of a flat profile, and I wear 43~44mm sized watches most of the time. I personally think the 1950 case look fine on my wrist, and it definitely feels good to wear.

Here's a wrist shot with the OEM gator strap:









With accordion rubber strap:


----------



## prerid

wow, so many pics and it feels nice to see so many people having similar issues regarding panerai sizes. replying to "epanerai12" - i usually punch an additional hole for it to fit slightly tight. the last hole is usually slightly loose in the mornings but by afternoon and evening it is ok.
replying to "dr. robert" - i too tried a 40 mm but due to the wrist being more flat, i decided to go for the 44mm Pam111. the lugs do not jut out and it fits well because of the case also being flatter.
after seeing the pics, i wished i had bought a 1950 case design, but there is always a next time. for my first panerai the 111 is really nice. simply and bold. now i am hunting for some additional straps. thanks friends. i now feel reassured i made the right choice and it feels nice that many people have similar issues.


----------



## toni2

my 1950 case on my 6" wrist










feels good on me


----------



## jacksonian

Looks awesome!


----------



## GX9901

toni2 said:


> my 1950 case on my 6" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels good on me


That looks awesome on your wrist!


----------

